# RPS rpscore



## dubie (Apr 6, 2008)

Ive been having this really annoying windows installer box pop up a thousand different times when i sign on saying windows installer is configuring RPS rpscore.... is this process necessary or is there a way I can stop it?


----------



## Rhort (Mar 5, 2008)

It seems you've been infected with the one of more of the Starware series of viruses/malwares.

To resolve, look in your Add/Remove Programs section of the Control Panel, and see if you can see any of the following programs shown there:

Authentium AntiVirus SDK - 2
Radialpoint Security Services
RPS Ad Blocker
RPS AntiFraud
RPS AntiSpyware
RPS AntiVirus
RPS App Detector
RPS AsRealtime
RPS Backup
RPS Burn
RPS Diagnostic Utility
RPS Firewall
RPS ParentalControl
RPS Performance Tool
RPS PopupBlocker
RPS Privacy Manager
RPS RpsCore
RPS Security Cleanup
RPS Zip
MP3Rocket

If you can, then uninstall them.

Next, update your anti-virus to the latest data library, and then install AdAware (available free from *HERE*) and run a complete scan of your computer from Safe Mode.


----------



## dubie (Apr 6, 2008)

I checked for all of those programs listed and I couldn't find any of them... is there anything else they can be found under?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Dubie, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:

In situations such as yours here, I recommend that you read this article… *"Having problems with spyware and pop-ups? - First Steps"*; follow the instructions _*very carefully*_; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the *HiJackThis Log Help Forum*.
_(Simply, click on the coloured links to be re-directed.)_

*Please ensure that you create a new thread in the HiJackThis Log Help Forum; not back here in this one.* 

When carrying out *The 5 Steps*, if you _cannot_ complete _any of them_ for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is _extremely important _to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to *The HJT Help Forum*; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, _please be patient_, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.

Good Luck with it.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Edcondi (Mar 31, 2008)

As the same problem is happening on my PC, may I try out this suggestion? I previously had PCguard, but had to reinstall it. As PCguard fails to reinstall, I have Radialpoint Security System running.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Edcondi, I think you asked this once before....

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/rps-rpscore-configuration-235543.html#post1420724


----------



## NIKKICMS21 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Ihad This When I Added Verizon Security Suite Had To Remove That And Then It Went Away


----------



## pghmike (Aug 15, 2008)

According to Radial Point's technical support the pop ups you are experiencing result from Windows attempting to locate two missing files (see below).

c:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.MSXML2_6bd6b9abf345378f_4.20.9818.0_x-ww_8ff50c5d\msxml4.dll

C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.MSXML2R_6bd6b9abf345378f_4.1.0.0_x-ww_29c3ad6a\msxml4.dll


----------



## Edcondi (Mar 31, 2008)

It has stopped on my PC after weeks of the annoyance. I dont know why nor what I changed on the PC's applications. I'll get back to you if I can work out how this happened.


----------



## Edcondi (Mar 31, 2008)

pghmike said:


> According to Radial Point's technical support the pop ups you are experiencing result from Windows attempting to locate two missing files (see below).
> 
> c:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.MSXML2_6bd6b9abf345378f_4.20.9818.0_x-ww_8ff50c5d\msxml4.dll
> 
> C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.MSXML2R_6bd6b9abf345378f_4.1.0.0_x-ww_29c3ad6a\msxml4.dll


I have this file:
c:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.MSXML2_6bd6b9abf345378f_4.20.9818.0_x-ww_8ff50c5d\msxml4.dll
but the other one has a different name or is in a different folder, whic is:
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.MSXML2R_6bd6b9abf345378f_4.20.9848.0_x-ww_1b897e9a\msxml4.dll


----------



## Edcondi (Mar 31, 2008)

dubie said:


> Ive been having this really annoying windows installer box pop up a thousand different times when i sign on saying windows installer is configuring RPS rpscore.... is this process necessary or is there a way I can stop it?


This information originally posted by pghmike may help.
According to Radial Point's technical support the pop ups you are experiencing result from Windows attempting to locate two missing files (see below).

c:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.MSXML2_6bd6b9abf345378f_4.20.9818.0_x-ww_8ff50c5d\msxml4.dll

C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.MSXML2R_6bd6b9abf345378f_4.1.0.0_x-ww_29c3ad6a\msxml4.dll

I've only just noticed that I have both the files on my PC, but the second is in a different Windows folder according to a file search that I made on my PC. Hope this help.


----------

